# Help Me Differentiate



## Lowlyslows (Dec 30, 2018)

Hey guys,

New here and new to machining. Well, I did do some machining as a mechanic doing brake rotors and drums but that was just cleaning up the surface. I plan to make parts for my automotive hobbies and other future stuff.

I am looking at 2 lathe machines, one from Grizzly and one from the Little Machine Shop (LMS).

Grizzly lathe: G0602Z  

LMS lathe: 3540  

I know that the Grizzly is slightly bigger and comes with a DRO setup but my lack of experience is getting the best of me. I am focusing on the brushless motor (assuming the brushless motor is better than the TEFC motor that comes on the Grizzly) that comes with the LMS and am having a hard time distinguishing between the two as to which one is the better buy. I have also never purchased anything from LMS or Grizzly and do not know how their customer service is. It does seem like LMS has done a better job making it easier to get everything you need (kits).

Anyway, if someone could help shed some light on two units for me that would be great. I have spent the past couple of weeks researching nomenclature and features but am not quite there, yet. Again, very new to the hobby.

Thanks


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 30, 2018)

I, personally, would not consider the kind of motor as a major differentiating criterion--given that the two motors are similarly powered 
AND that the lathe has the ability to provide a number of speeds--the motor is not the determining factor.

But, perhaps you might want to view this:: 




I, personally again, have had good luck with Grizzly tools and with their customer service on my behalf.
I have ordered from LMS and received my stuff promptly and correctly.


----------



## Firstram (Dec 30, 2018)

Welcome, Lots of helpful and talented folks here.
Have a look at the Precision Matthews 10x22 lathe its got 1" spindle bore, variable speed, reversible and powered cross feed. The LMS bore is only .8" and the Griz is not reversible or power cross fed.
https://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1022v-pm-1030v/
They are not in stock right now but give them a call to find out when the next shipment arrives.


----------



## Al 1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Consider the following:  the future parts that you would like to make and Is this lathe size capable of making these parts? View videos of similar size lathes and see what was made.     And have a "Happy New Year". Al.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 30, 2018)

Firstram said:


> Have a look at the Precision Matthews 10x22 lathe



I have one ordered, hope it's here in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Lowlyslows (Jan 1, 2019)

Firstram,

Thank you for the lathe suggestion. I am definitely considering a PM unit now. Do you know who the manufacturer is for the PM-1022v?

Thanks!


----------



## Lowlyslows (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I am pretty sure I am going to go with the PM-1022 unit.

How have you guys attached the unit on a table or stand? I saw a guy mount on top of a Husky tool chest which seemed smart as all the machining tools can go in the box and stay organized.

Thanks!


----------

